# Where Flavor Was Born



## cheftalk.com (Mar 11, 2007)

Review of Where Flavor Was Born by Andreas Viestad (author) Mette Randem (photographer)

Read the full cook book review here...

*These cookbooks reviews are brought to you by ChefTalk.com.


----------



## oregonyeti (Jun 16, 2007)

Nicely written review. And as for the way the book is organized, by flavor rather than main ingredient, I find that a very creative and fascinating approach. 

In my own experience I knew saffron as part of some meat or vegetable dishes. A good friend from Iran gave me some almond brittle (like peanut brittle, but with almonds), flavored with saffron. That seemed like an odd combination to me, until I tasted it--it was delicious! That to me was really cool. I want this cook book.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Everyone should want it, OY.

If you do order it, don't forget to do so through the ChefTalk direct link to Amazon.


----------



## maryjstar89 (Oct 14, 2008)

I just ordered it yesterday! Cannot wait to get to use it.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

I know what your beef is, Chubby. Take a closer look at the review, and you'll see that I address it in the fifth or sixth paragraph. 

The problem, with book publishing, is that the designers and art directors often have more say in what a book looks like than do the editors. As a graphic element (hold the book at arms length and squint your eyes) that font change might (I say might) make sense. The fact that it detracts from legibility isn't the graphic designers concern. 

Now if there was a physical reason for it, I'd say, OK, do it. But the fact is, if they'd kept the font size uniform, it would not have increased the size of the book, because there's so much extra room on each page. 

It would be interesting, though, to find out how many people found the book less useful (or maybe didn't even buy it) because of that problem.


----------

